
Silicon Valley eyes Africa as new tech frontier - ytNumbers
https://phys.org/news/2018-07-silicon-valley-eyes-africa-tech.html
======
1996
It is hard to do business in Africa, or even with Africa.

Just consider hosting and latency issues: you want at least a server in South
Africa, and one in Europe because of how backbones are laid up. By doing LBR,
you will find many of your clients are better off with the European server
(!!)

It would be better to have a third one in Eastern Africa - say Kenya, and
fourth one in Western Africa - say Nigeria. Now try to find hosting there!

South Africa has Hetzner and a few others, and soon an Azure DC. Kenya and
Nigeria, I'm still looking.

